# Heat Tolerance **SHE'S MINE!**



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I want a LGD, one in particular. We are having predator problems/losses and a friend offered to give me her LGD so they can travel. She's a 3-year old GP X Anatolian. In summary, this dog is perfect for the application here. Well, except for one thing. I live in a hot climate where the temps are triple digit 4 months out of the year. The dog lives 2 hours north of me at a higher elevation where the climate is much cooler. 

Hubby has said "NO" to the dog as he thinks it would be cruel to keep any dog outdoors here in the summer, long-haired LGD or otherwise. So I'm looking into options: 

1) doghouses w/air conditioners - problem there is if the dog opted to use the doghouse, she would be confined to a small air-tight space which I've read is just as hard on GPs as heat; 

2) evaporative coolers - don't work here during the humid months or monsoon season when the temps are generally 110-120 F; and

3) shaving - from what I read that only makes the dog (GP) more prone to over-heating plus then you have the issue of UV exposure to the skin and sunburn.

Any insight, ideas or other comments? Anyone here in a hot climate have a GP or GP cross?

Another breed is not an option. This dog is it. She's unique in that she has the background, experience, exposures, temperment and training we need already under wing. If we don't get this dog, we won't be getting a LGD. If our climate here is just too hot for her, then that's the way it goes. I'd like to get some feedback first, though, to make sure we're not overlooking an option or something else that might make this dog doable for us. I want and need her so badly.

Deb Mc


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Is there any chance you could try it and see if she can adapt to the temp, but give her back if it is too hard on her? I'd think she would need to come to you while it isn't so hot so she had a chance to adapt as it heated up. That is very hot. I know there are pyrs around here, but it isn't that hot, it gets over 100, but just, and not for very long.

there are people here who know a lot about LGDs, and I know they will answer this if they see it. My post here will pop it back up to the top of the recent posts list, if nothing else.

Jan


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Yes, her owner has agreed to let us take her on a trial basis. Right now the temp here is okay, highs of only 60-70F during the day. 100F degree temps don't come on until May. If I took her now, we'd have 3 months for her to adapt but how would she fare once the temperatures hit triple digits? For once that happens, there's no respite for 4 long, miserable months. Can GP dogs adapt to that type of extreme heat? I guess that's my question. I wouldn't want to even try if the outcome is likely to pose risk of heat stroke. That wouldn't be fair to the dog.

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

triple digits? eww, i dont know why anyone would want to live in that! 
let us know how it goes, i know that my pyr gets overheated in the summer at 75F, so she has lots of cool sheds and shade, i put blocks of ice in the goat buckets


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*



AlaskaBoers said:


> triple digits? eww, i dont know why anyone would want to live in that!


Because the rest of the year the weather here is nothing short of gorgeous: sunny, blue skies with daytime highs of 60-70F.  Not to mention, the foothills of the Sonoran Desert are absolutely BE-U-TEE-ful!

I, myself, am intolerant to cold. Anything below 70 and I have serious medical problems. I have mast cell disease and Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome plus a metabolic myopathy. Cold weather can actually kill me. I don't see how others could live in a cold climate, or why they'd want to - the flipside of your viewpoint. 

Back to the issue at hand, anyone living in a hot climate have a GP?

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

oh, well then I'm glad you live in a warm climate! :hug:

ok, well I would not shave her, the guard hairs keep them cool, I'd brush her out very well to remove any 'down' hair she may have, my dad shaved our great pyr two years ago and she was miserable and terrible looking. 
provide a 3 sided shed.. (or even a cover tree) with lots of water out of the sun (prevents algae too) to keep it cooler. I put blocks of ice (in a gallon jug) in the buckets to really cool em down.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

We have a 3-sided shed for the goats and other shade shelters in the area in which the dog would be spending her days. But would that be enough? Her owner thinks to seem so. Hubby disagrees and I'm torn. At present, I'm leaning more towards not getting her. :?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

how about a fan?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Sure, a fan in the loafing shed is doable. But, again, is that going to be enough??? I wish I could get the opinion of someone who has experience w/GPs or GP crosses in a warm or hot climate. Maybe there are none. <lol> And that's my answer.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Thanks for the clarification. An Anatolian, okay. I just looked up your average summer temp and it is 30 degrees cooler than it is here (zip 85086). So we're getting a little warmer...how about GPs in scorching HOT climates? Any out there?

We do have kiddy pools and stock tanks. When its hot *and* humid, we keep our dogs out of the water as a wet coat on a dog actually facilitates heat stroke.

Deb Mc


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Deb, do you have a picture of her coat length? Dierks did fine this last summer on 100+ days with his kiddie pool. he rolls in the water to cool off. mud also help drop body temp fast. i would just moniter her. i visited an obie ranch in tucson for linear appraisal and they had akbash guardians. they had longer hair than my anatolian/pyr.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Oh Cee - I just looked it up and the Okbash appears to be more heat tolerant than the GP. Sounds like a breed more suited to hot climates. What breed is Dierks?

Spoke to a guy down the road who has a GP X Wolf. He says he has to keep the dog indoors during the day all summer long, that it's way too hot to leave him outside even with misters.

Here's a pic of the dog. I'm told her coat is super thick. What do you think? She is kinda' unique in that she was raised w/goats and geese. The latter is very important to me as I have a waterfowl farm, some of which are rare breeds and very valuable $$$ - so bringing a pup on and training it is not an option. Besides, our bobcat problem is now, in the present. If a pup were an option, perhaps an Okbash would be better suited for the job???


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Dierks is an Anatolian/Pyr too  He had the shortest coat type in his litter, though.

This is him with his two brothers whom I picked from, Dierks is in the middle:









http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... a83132732d
You can see his current coat there^^

Yeah the Akbash have less undercoat than the Pyrs.

If you furminate/rake out your girl, hose her down, and give her plenty of shade, I don't see her stroking on you. It's worth a shot.

On another note- has she been inside a house ever? Some people I know keep their guardians inside when company/field trips come... but I didn't train Dierks that way. He doesn't like being enclosed. He's a lot like a bull, lol. He only goes in the Barn and Feed store buildings. He's not allowed through any other doors. I introduce him to regulars, and simply call him off occasional visitors.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

I live in Reno NV and our temps are often in the in the very high 90's and triple digits in the summer (not quite as high as you though). I have a number of neighbors that have GP's and they seem to do ok - I don;t know any of the people or dogs personally I just know they have them. Maybe you could try a kiddie pool in the shade so that they dog can cool off?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

I know some people that only shave their dog's bellies. That way when the lay down, their skin is on the cool ground, but they still have the longer coat on top for UV protection.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Heat Tolerance*

Those pupsters are too cute! Dierks looks more Anatolian to me. Nice looking dog.

We have kiddy pools, stock tanks and water tubs in all our critter yards. The dog would stay w/the goats during the day, then at night we'd let her patrol our outer yard w/the parameter fence. All the critters would be locked up in their night sheds with the gates to their yards open so the dog would have full access.

Maggie - Good idea, shaving the underside. Thanks!

Will have to discuss all this w/hubby. Wish we could just trap the darn bobcat and get him outta' here. We've been here 10 years and this is the first time a terrestial predator has ever breached our parameter fencing and gotten into any of our animal yards. So far the cat isn't going for the bait. Clever and elusive and a real nightmare! :GAAH:

Deb Mc


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

It's funny how things happen.  :wahoo: 

Went to a ranch out in Waddell this afternoon to get some chickens. As it so happens, they have a LGD, a goliath of a purebred GP that stays outside 24/7 year round and does fine! Moreover, they have a friend who is having a GP shipped in from St. Louis after losing several goaties to a mountain lion.  Guess where their friend lives? Out here within a couple miles of me! :shocked: 

After conveying all this info to hubby and discussing our situation, he told me to go ahead and get Sasha! I called my friend to make sure her offer was still good and it is! :stars: 

I am so so excited! Sasha is all mine!

A thread with a happy ending.  

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so glad that you were able to get the info you needed...I don't have experience with LGD's so I couldn't help  
Happy to see that there are many that were able to help you :leap: 

Congrats on your new girl, hope she works out for you and your critters :hug:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, Liz! Seeing is believing. Waddell is usually a wee bit warmer than we are. If that HUGE GP does okay there, then Sasha should be all right here. One thing for certain, I will definately start sleeping better after she comes on board.

Deb Mc


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Great!! SO happy for you! Be sure to post pics


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, OhCee! Pics will be forthcoming but not for awhile. It'll be a few weeks before I can bring her home. 

Deb Mc


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Fantastic! Glad you could find the kind of info you needed.

Jan


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Deb, We have 2 Maremmas here...they are very long coated and we have the same temps as you do. As long as they have a shady spot they do well...though they do really enjoy playing in the water troughs. LOL


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that, Jess. The owner of the GP in Waddell suggested I install a misting system for Sasha. That's one of the things she does for her dog, that and shave his belly down. I don't know how effective misters would be in humid weather when it's scorching hot...guess we'll find out. I may just ask hubby to install a fan in the goat shed, too. Poor guy! I just had him put the x-mas lights back up out back in hopes it would deter our predator, in and around 7 night sheds in 5 different yards. Finally finds time to take them down only to have to put them back up again. :laugh: Kinda' hate to ask him to do anything else laborious or time-consuming, at least not for awhile.

Deb Mc


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwe so glad you can get her! I have been watching the thread but didn't have anything to offer! So glad it all worked out for you!


----------

